# Best tire size for 15x7 on 67 convertible



## MrT (Aug 26, 2013)

I need help figuring out what size will fit on my 67 convertible. It has 15x7 wheels with 4" backspace. I found a sweet deal on cooper cobras from discount tire and was wondering what sizes people have tried.

Looking at 235/60/15 or 235/70/15. I know the 60 series will fit but I'm not sure about the 70's


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm running 235/60's on mine. I have a weak spring on the left front though and it rubs occasionally on that tire. It doesn't do it all the time, but if it's going to, it does it when I am on the brakes making a right hand turn, like going into a driveway. I'm pretty sure, it's because of a weak spring.


----------



## MrT (Aug 26, 2013)

Does that give you about a finger width clearance on the back fender with the 60's?

Here's the specs from Cooper's website. I'm thinking of running the 60's. I just want to find a way to get some rake. I want the back to sit up a bit so it doesn't look so much like a boat.

P235/70R15
9.46" max sidewall to sidewall
27.9" max height

P235/60R15
9.15"
26.11"


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have more than that in terms of vertical clearance, but I installed station wagon springs in my car when I bought it. The stock springs were sagging. By the book, the installed height of the wagon springs is only supposed to 3/4" more than the stock installed height. It does give it a nice stance though. A slight rake at most.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

235 70 series will give you some rub on the front. If you go to 215 you should be fine. I am running 235x60 on my 15x7's with no issues front or rear, but my backspace is 4.5.


----------



## MrT (Aug 26, 2013)

Sweet. Thanks gents.

I think I'll just do the 235/60's. I have to buy a matching set to get the sweet $75 rebate...

On another topic; it has the air shocks. A couple people told me to ditch them, I'm still on the fence. I don't mind them except I can't seem to get them to level out, side to side. Max is 35 psi??? Thats the only guidance i could find when I referenced the model number to the manufacturer website.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've run air shocks in the past and although I can agree they're not the best, they really aren't that bad. That being said, my car had them on it when I bought it and I got rid of them in favor of a pair of KYBs and station wagon springs in the rear. I like the ride height and gas shocks are WAAAY better for handling.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*no rub*

On the '66 convertible with drum brakes, I'm running 15x7 Rally II rims with a 4 1/2" backspacing and 245 60r 15's with no rubbing issues.


----------

